# Upgrading iMac G5 to 802.11n?



## IslandJordan (Mar 2, 2008)

I know there's a USB option for bringing 802.11n to my iMac G5 (20", pre-iSight), but I'm wondering if anyone has run across an internal solution.

I know Apple is selling an 802.11n AirPort Extreme card for MacBooks as a service part (not a retail part). Does anyone know if this card will work in my iMac?

I'd love to get a new AEBS running in the house, but I'm afraid my iMac will slow it down.

Thanks,

Jordan


----------



## DeltaMac (Mar 2, 2008)

No, the Airport card used in the Intel Macs won't work in the G5 iMacs.
The USB solution should work, and you could also connect to that new base station through the ethernet hub. A wired solution may not be what you are looking for, but that would not affect the wireless speed.


----------

